# Disinfecting and cleaning a used coop - what are the best ways to insure it's safe?



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

So I have a little coop and run setup that my friend gave me that was relatively dirty (feathers and poop on it) and so I scrubbed off the poop and sprayed it all down and then I used a 1-3 ratio of bleach and water and sprayed it all down once, while it was wet (so that the bleach/water mixture would soak into the wood as it dried a bit) and then let it dry for a day.

Is that good enough?

I was thinking about respraying it all down again with the bleach/water mixture but then thought maybe that is overkill or worse maybe that isn't remotely enough what needs to be done.

Looking at the coop - doesn't seem to have been sealed, I do have wood sealer ... should I take the time and seal the wood?

What are the best ways for making sure a used coop & run is safe for new birds - especially if you don't know if there had been health issues or bird deaths in it?


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Some people say oxine is the only way to kill certain chicken diseases and mold spores. Maybe someone with more knowledge will know something.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i used wood preserver on mine


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Your bleach solution will kill anything in there. As far as seal the wood, do you mean the outside or the inside? I never seal the inside because they scratch and eat off the floor and could ingest whatever you use to seal the floor. The outside is fine to seal or paint or whatever. Just my opinions.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like you did a good job.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How long ago were the other chickens in there? Certain viruses, parasites kinda have a shelf life. I think you're good the way it stands. But if its been very recent you might want to take the extra steps.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't use the bleach so I use a vinegar, tea tree oil mixture ... but if you can use it and it works ... go for it!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Take little pieces of the Coop and put them in the Microwave ?
NAW...too much work *!
---*mebbe just _SPRITZ _some _cheap_ whisky inside ....an' sit down on the Lawn-Chair with the bottle of GOOD STUFF an' ...
WAIT fer it ta dry...
THAT orta wurk purty GOOD *....* I think.
( I did THAT with an Ole Dog-House that I converted into a Chicken Coop. It worked for me *! *)


ReTIRED


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

I think it's been a while since it had been used. It's one of those triangle coops with a short run attached. It won't do for long term, but I figured it will let Trill get out of the bathroom and out into the yard full time and then when our two new pullets come in next week or the week after that they will be in the bathroom until they are bigger and able to kind of catch up to Trill. After that I figure we will just use it for any additional birds that we get like an intermediate coop and run - or just use it as a tractor for letting them have a go at various parts of the yard.

I feel weird even calling it a coop. lol.

It looks somewhat like this:








Only the screen appears to be a dog crate on it and the end is screen that can be removed when you insert that end into the much larger run that they made to fit with it and give the chickens more runnin' room.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a great solution for chicks.


----------

